
Land O’Lakes CEO: Farmers Are in Crisis–and America Isn’t Paying Attention - jelliclesfarm
http://fortune.com/2019/06/11/farm-crisis-midwest-floods-2019/
======
rmason
It's an overused phrase but there really are two Americas. Can you imagine
your life without broadband or cell service? How would you function? That's
reality for large swaths of rural America.

Even here in Michigan you can get an hours drive away from Detroit our largest
city and experience it. These same people only got electricity in the thirties
because of a federal program.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rural_Electrification_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rural_Electrification_Act)

It's long overdue that we offer rural broadband as part of an infrastructure
bill.

~~~
NTDF9
I've always wondered about this. What is life like for people with zero
internet? Is that even possible today?

~~~
basementcat
Even people in very rural areas have access to one or more of dialup, GSM,
Satellite broadband.

It is doable but some cat gifs may take longer to download.

------
deepakhj
Elections have consequences.

[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/06/rostin-behnam-
climat...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/06/rostin-behnam-climate-
change-financial-crisis)

[https://www.phi.org/news-events/1370/the-end-of-net-
neutrali...](https://www.phi.org/news-events/1370/the-end-of-net-neutrality-
could-make-rural-broadband-a-heavier-lift)

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vvb3yb/house-
republicans-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vvb3yb/house-republicans-
are-killing-the-dream-of-local-high-speed-fiber-internet)

[https://thehill.com/policy/technology/370781-congress-
pushes...](https://thehill.com/policy/technology/370781-congress-pushes-
broadband-access-ahead-of-trump-infrastructure-proposal)

------
perl4ever
I thought that farmers were in crisis because of the trade war(s). I don't
know how accurate it is, but it's been widely reported that, for instance,
certain large buyers of soybeans have switched to other countries. I wonder
why the article doesn't say anything about export markets.

------
bayareanative
Paul Beckwith recently discussed food security and the unprecedented low
percentage of American farmland crop planted percentage. Get ready for a
future of expensive food and famines.

~~~
monkeydreams
> Get ready for a future of expensive food and famines.

Or get ready for a future of increased crop efficiency allowing for more and
more cropland to lie fallow for long periods.

